# JAN Bezant



## Emmabezant (Jul 18, 2009)

Hello,

I'm the Grandaughter of JAN Bezant and wondered if anyone knew or sailed with him?

Any stories or memories of him would be greatly appreciated.

Many Thanks.


----------



## johnb42 (Jun 1, 2009)

Emma,
Was he an ex CP Ships man? I never sailed with him but the name rings a bell.
If he was then there are a number of CP people here.
John


----------



## K urgess (Aug 14, 2006)

Welcome aboard, Emma.
If you have any details of your Grandfather's career it would help our crew to remember.
Regards


----------



## Emmabezant (Jul 18, 2009)

Hi John,

He was a CP ships man, I remember him mentioning the Beaverpine.

He also sailed on HMS Sheldrake and was aboard HMS Black Swan between 1941 and 1943.

He was awarded the Distinguished Service Cross on HMS Sheldrake but I'm not sure why, so if anyone knows how I could find out I'd really appreciate it.

He joined Trinity House after his time with Canadian Pacific and was an Elder Brother.

Thanks for everyone's time and help.


----------



## K urgess (Aug 14, 2006)

There's a Lieutenant John Arthur Neale Bezant RNR on this page
http://www.gazettes-online.co.uk/issues/35399/supplements/32/page.pdf


----------



## K urgess (Aug 14, 2006)

There's notice of his promotion here - 
http://www.london-gazette.co.uk/issues/34786/pages/718


----------



## K urgess (Aug 14, 2006)

Here's a timeline for HMS Black Swan -
http://www.naval-history.net/xGM-Chrono-18SL-BlackSwan.htm


----------



## K urgess (Aug 14, 2006)

A history of HMS Sheldrake here may lead to some clue as to the origin of your Grandfather's DSC -
http://www.sleaford.gov.uk/hmssheldrake.html


----------



## Emmabezant (Jul 18, 2009)

Thank you very much Marconi.


----------



## duquesa (Aug 31, 2006)

He examined me twice at Trinity House for Pilotage licences. Fine man.


----------

